# Home made bench cookies.



## Ollie78 (27 Jun 2012)

I bought some of the trend version of the non slip `bench cookies` type things a while ago. I found them quite good but found the rubbery bit was not stuck on very well and moved around a bit during use, also its not that thick.

I was repairing a wooden steering wheel which needed clamping without leaving a mark. After thinking about it for a while and rooting about in the shed, I found an old mouse mat, the thick neoprene type with cloth on one side.

So I cut up some scrap wood into little squares and glued pieces of the mouse mat cloth side down onto the blocks with super glue. 

This worked very well as clamping pads on the round edge of the steering wheel. 
I noticed the non slip attributes of the mouse mat and so tried sticking some onto the other side of the block to make a non slip bench cookie. 

In short, they work better than the ones I bought and cost exactly nothing, also can be made any size or shape. I am sure almost everyone has old mouse mats hanging about (or even a wetsuit ) , so now you can use them for something useful.


Ollie


----------



## marcros (27 Jun 2012)

something tells me that work may need to order me another one. my existing one seems to have disappeared...


----------



## Racers (29 Jun 2012)

Hi,

I have made push pads with old mouse mat stuck to the bottom they work very well.
The glossy ones you can peel the surface off and soak the paper underneath off.

Pete


----------



## Mike Wingate (3 Jul 2012)

I have 2 sets of the American Bench cookies. They are great. One set takes the accessory set which has been useful.


----------



## andersonec (10 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the ideas Ollie & Pete, I got seriously berated on this site for daring to suggest that we didn't need to spend silly money on 'shiny' tools to get decent results, I can see this being useful for gluing small pieces of veneer.

One thing I saw was some things called 'Bench cookies' or some such name, it was a small triangle device for standing your work on to prevent it touching the work bench when applying a finish, how simple to save yourself some money by screwing some screws fully into small pieces of wood/ply and standing your work on the points of the screws, rub a file across the point to dull the point if required. voila.

Andy


----------

